# Überfällige Patches für RealPlayer veröffentlicht



## Newsfeed (11 Dezember 2010)

Insgesamt 27 zum Teil kritische Sicherheitslücken beheben aktuelle Updates des Herstellers. Betroffen sind nicht nur die Windows-Versionen sondern teilweise auch die für Mac und Linux.

Weiterlesen...


----------

